# Help ID this wood



## TTP GC (Feb 4, 2022)

Very heavy
Nice colors 
Cut from a log from Suriname, I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Feb 4, 2022)

Nope, can't be identified. Just send it to me to be properly disposed of

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2022)

Quite possibly verawood. Compare it to my pics and see what you think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TTP GC (Feb 4, 2022)

Finished

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2022)

Quite possibly verawood. Compare it to my pics and see what you think.

See the wood ID link in my signature


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 4, 2022)

phinds said:


> Quite possibly verawood. Compare it to my pics and see what you think.
> 
> See the wood ID link in my signature


I'll disagree and say you are very close. My first thought was Palo Santo, 'Lignum vitae'. Then when I saw Surinam, northern South America, I felt more confident. I'll go with a _Guaiacum _species.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 4, 2022)

This appears to be a bulnesia spp.- the color, the feathering pattern and the end grain traits. I will go also with Vera (Argentine LV) and it does grow both in Central & S. America. Time will tell though once this wood is exposed to natural light that it will darken immensely from it’s original fresh color from yellow honey-olive to a dark olive drab.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'll disagree and say you are very close. My first thought was Palo Santo, 'Lignum vitae'. Then when I saw Surinam, northern South America, I felt more confident. I'll go with a _Guaiacum _species.


Well, I could agree w/ you but then we'd both be wrong.

file:///C:/_WOOD%20ID%20SITE/_discussion_lignum_vs_verawood.htm

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_lignum_vs_verawood.htm

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2022)

phinds said:


> Well, I could agree w/ you but then we'd both be wrong.
> 
> file:///C:/_WOOD%20ID%20SITE/_discussion_lignum_vs_verawood.htm



Here's the link to Paul's article "Lignum vitae vs Verawood" that he intended to post


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

phinds said:


> Well, I could agree w/ you but then we'd both be wrong.
> 
> file:///C:/_WOOD%20ID%20SITE/_discussion_lignum_vs_verawood.htm


I was going with geography. Granted, logs can easily be shipped. There are no native Bulnesia species listed for Suriname. Yes, several as landscape plants. The Bulnesia genus is a western South America thing.


_Bulnesia arborea _Columbia, Venezuela
_Bulnesia bonariensis_ Griseb. Argentina
_Bulnesia carrapo_ Killip & Dugand Columbia
_Bulnesia chilensis_ Gay Chile
_Bulnesia foliosa_ Griseb. Argentina
_Bulnesia loraniensis_ Griseb.unresolved
_Bulnesia macrocarpa_ Phil. Argentina
_Bulnesia rivas-martinezii_ G.Navarro, Bolivia
_Bulnesia retama_ (Gillies ex Hook. & Arn.) Griseb Argentina
_Bulnesia sarmientoi_ – Argentine _lignum vitae_, Paraguay _lignum vitae_, _"palo santo"_, _ibiocaí _Bolivia, Brazil Argentina
_Bulnesia schickendantzii_ Hieron.[2] Argentina
Color-wise looks good for Lignum and yes, the feathering looks good for Verawood...


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> Here's the link to Paul's article "Lignum vitae vs Verawood" that he intended to post




 OOPS

Thanks


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> There are no *native *Bulnesia species listed for Suriname.


That's why I hesitate to use geography. Verawood grows in that general area so I'm hesitant to rule it out based on geography

To me, that's like saying that if a wood is native to Southern California and the Baha Peninsula that you'll never find it growing in Texas since it is not native to Texas.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

phinds said:


> That's why I hesitate to use geography. Verawood grows in that general area so I'm hesitant to rule it out based on geography
> 
> To me, that's like saying that if a wood is native to Southern California and the Baha Peninsula that you'll never find it growing in Texas since it is not native to Texas.


Yes Paul, Verawood does grow in Suriname as I did say under landscaping plants. The piece pictured shows about 50 years growth, so it is possible, as ornamental plant sales were increasing in the 1950's but not really taking off until the 1980's there. Only 1200 miles between Suriname and the closest Bulnesia species range, so very possible. And I did cover logs being shipped, as Verewood was often sold in log form. The other thing to me was the end grain, Bulnesia very often has dendritic pore patterns while Lignum does not. So I'll stay with Lignum for now.


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> The other thing to me was the end grain, Bulnesia very often has dendritic pore patterns while Lignum does not. So I'll stay with Lignum for now.


OK, that's where we differ. I interpreted the mystery wood, perhaps mistakenly, as HAVING dendritic pore groups.

@TTP GC can you clean up the end grain more and get a better shot of it? Also, DID you ever compare your wood to my verawood pics? You should also compare to the lignum vitae pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TTP GC (Feb 6, 2022)

Work on ot tomorrow in the snow


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

TTP GC said:


> Work on ot tomorrow in the snow


Might be easier to work on inside. . .


----------



## TTP GC (Feb 6, 2022)

I have snow bunnies to help


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

TTP GC said:


> I have snow bunnies to help


Oh, they are better tasting than dust bunnies for sure.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 6, 2022)

When in doubt your sense of smell can help decipher the two easily. LV to my old nose smells like old leather bound books with a tiny hint of vanilla. I would buy the LV if the perfumer can replicate it’s top/mid/base note composition- the Vera would be a hard pass (sharp/spicy and pungent) , not unless I can drive masses of people away from a venue so I can have front row seats………...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

